# How do you wear bright eyeshadow?



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi! I'm sorry if this is in the wrong thread... please feel free to correct me if this shouldn't be here.

I'm an NC40 Southeast Asian girl with a love of neutral eyeshadows and brighter lips and/or cheeks. I've never worn bright eyeshadows in the past but have tried to ease myself into it by experimenting with bright liners and shadows used as liners (I have used colors such as Stars N Rockets, Swish, Goldmine, Paradisco, and a green one from Shu Uemura as eyeliners).

My problem is this: I have Electric Eel and Freshwater but have no idea how to use them. Like I said, I am still wary of using bright shadow colors and do not want to be remembered as "The Girl Who Wore Blue Shadow In 2010" (because upon research, I learned that blue shadow is frowned upon nowadays). I just couldn't resist the two so I had to buy them. Help please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks much in advance.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 31, 2010)

people must frown at me a lot then!!! =D


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_people must frown at me a lot then!!! =D_

 
Or maybe you just pull it off really well. Sorry if that came out wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So... how do you do it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how Freshwater looks as a liner (esp. when applied wet instead of smudged!) but I need other creative ways to use it. Electric Eel, too.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 31, 2010)

try the colors as liners or in the inner third only and apply neutral to rest of lid and crease. thats how i wear Bright Future (matte yellow) from Style Warriors


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm inclined to agree, start trying out your more crazy colours on the inner corner of the lid, it gives a nice small flash of colour whilst you are still adapting to the brights. 

Also, I would suggest just having a good old fashioned play about like nyou did when you were about 6. Apply bold colour anywhere on the eye and see what happens. You never know what you may arrive at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can always remove it if you don't like it. 

Although, use the skills you *didn't* have when you were 6 to apply it..


----------



## cocomia (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I'm inclined to agree, start trying out your more crazy colours on the inner corner of the lid, it gives a nice small flash of colour whilst you are still adapting to the brights. 

Also, I would suggest just having a good old fashioned play about like nyou did when you were about 6. Apply bold colour anywhere on the eye and see what happens. You never know what you may arrive at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can always remove it if you don't like it. 

Although, use the skills you *didn't* have when you were 6 to apply it.._

 
Haha that made me laugh. I still have pictures of me when I was around 6, wearing awful forest green eyeshadow all the way up to my brows (with an extra bright pink/magenta lip)!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2010)

I LOVE bright colored eyeshadow. I wear them mostly on my lid as a wash with black eyeliner, or on the lid with a neutral color in the crease, on my inner v with neutral wash all over lid, or smoked out on my lower lashline.

Like I said, I LOVE bright eyeshadow.


My avatar and profile pic are examples.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not a woman of color but i love the way brights look on tan or darker skin (actually i love it on all shades of skin!)
blue shadow is not really a fashion don't, it can look very modern and fresh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i like to put a brighter color in the crease and than blend it out to make it a bit more stuble.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 31, 2010)

The easiest way to pull of these colors is to start off using them in the crease.  You can do a simple smokey eye look by blending it in the outer corner of your lids.  Try doing this paired with other neutral colors to feel comfortable with a brighter color.  You can also use the new Pearlglide pencils just released to pair with the blue shadows to make the eyes POP!


----------



## cocomia (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys, I'll try these out asap. It's summer here where I live, guess I know what I'll be up to when I'm free!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 2, 2010)

^Who says Blue eye shadow should be frowned upon? They sound pretty boring and they have out dated opinions that you shouldn't listen to. Makeup is about fun and expression. If you want to rock blue eye shadow than do so. You asked how to wear bright colours, well having confidence is the key to wearing a bright colour on your face whether it be a blush, eye shadow or lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue eye shadow is my favorite colour to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Electric Eel and Freshwater are such a pretty colours! Perhaps try just starting with one shade say Electric Eel on the lid and contour around your crease with some of your neutral brown shades. Or maybe try a neutral eye with a pop of blue on the lower lash line until you start feeling more adventurous. Check out the FOTD section for some inspiration or even type Blue FOTD or Electric Eel FOTD into the Google image search engine for some more pics. I do that sometimes to get ideas.


----------



## csdev (Apr 3, 2010)

How about starting with colors like like?
















Then going to this...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z-rH0JEDoo...7Fo/s400/9.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z-rH0JEDoo...fnQ/s400/4.JPG


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

I like to keep it real simple when I wear bright shadow most of the time. I love wearing it just on the lid, completely alone. Sometimes I may add a crease color, but rarely. Then I'll do a subtle lip. It's those days when I want to be simple without being boring and I want color without taking so much time to work with 3 or 4 colors.


----------



## cocomia (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much! The pictures were really helpful! The blue liner looks so pretty on your eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csdev* 

 
_How about starting with colors like like?
















Then going to this...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z-rH0JEDoo...7Fo/s400/9.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Z-rH0JEDoo...fnQ/s400/4.JPG_


----------

